# Cleaning a headbadge



## sbusiello (Oct 1, 2013)

i have a headbadge that i want to clean, but i tried to do a minor clean on another badge which was already in poor shape, and some of the paint started to come off. Is there a way to clean one of these by hand?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2013)

probably best way is with a old used (soft) toothbrush and WD-40. Dab clean.


----------



## sbusiello (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks BRI... I'm going to give it a shot when I get up the courage  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

